# dai



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy birthday dai !!!!!!!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You Aussies always get the jump on us.

A very happy birthday to you, dai!


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Happy birthday! Have a great day!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday. Hope you have a great day :birthday:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Happy birthday, boss! Have a relaxing one.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
Dai*


I Hope you have good day!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

From me too dai .. hope you took the night off to celebrate ..


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Happy birthday, dai! :birthday:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Happy birthday, dai.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Have a very happy birthday dai.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

turn volume down


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

:birthday: *dai*

Enjoy it (and many,many more) with some of those fabulous Margaret River Wines from Western Australia. :grin: 

Kind Regards,


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hope you have a Great Day..


How about next year


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Dai. Have a great day.*:birthday:artytime


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Happy Birthday*


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Happy birthday, dai! I hope you enjoyed a great day!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday dai - hope it was a good one!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday Dai.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks all
it is the next one i am really looking forward to


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Retirement?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

to right i have been working for 54yrs now


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

wow,happy birthday....


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

A little late, but all the best for the years and happy ex-birthday. :grin:


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Happy belated birthday.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok, I'm late too (should check the announcements more often...) Happy Birthday dai !


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Oops i'm late to the party too....

Happy belated birthday and best wishes dai :smile:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

well I will also add to the late list off well wishes, Happy birthday dai


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

All the best to you, dai. :grin:


----------

